# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Prorok Lab, University of Cambridge, Cambridge, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

proroklab.org

youtube.com/@proroklab2981

Principal Investigator - Amanda Prorok

Projects:

Fleet of miniature cars for experiments in cooperative driving

----------

